# PSE Blackhawk recurve...



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Its a newer recurve on the market. Does anyone have one? Tried one? Any experience with them? Lookin to break into the recurve world and noticed the Blackhawk on Cabelas website but there is only one review to go by...


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I just saw that bow in the latest Cabela's catalog. Looks really nice, I first thought it was a Samic Volcano, but it specs 60" AMO instead of 58" AMO. I would really like to see and shoot one in person. Looks like a very nice bow for $200.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I have one [email protected] shoots very well.It has a big ole PSE sticker on the inside of a limb that I don't care for.It has a nice natural finsh to it.I would buy it again in a heart beat.Good bow for the price.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it a peelable sticker or is it pretty much permanent? I assume permanent if you havent taken it off already?


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

gobblegrunter said:


> Is it a peelable sticker or is it pretty much permanent? I assume permanent if you havent taken it off already?


I'm afraid to mess with it.I don't want to mess the finish up.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Its under the clear coat so it wouldn't be an easy fix, I like it on mine, kinda cool looking, I have a 40#er and it is a sweet shooter, Can't go wrong especially for the money


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

The price is great, but I don't want to sacrifice quality. I understand that you cant expect the very best for $200, but if I get a much better quality bow for $150 more or so, it'd be worth it. Any perspective on that? The other bow I'm considering is the Bear Grizzly ($329). Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The Bear Grizzly is a very nice bow and made in the USA. For the money Samick has some really nice bows. The Stingray for $219 and the Volcano for $239, get very good reviews. I'm considering one myself, probably the Stingray. Lancaster Archery has both.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Don't let the 200.00 dollar price scare you into thinking this is not a quality bow. The PSE Black Hawk bow is far better than you would think.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe Barbieur said:


> Don't let the 200.00 dollar price scare you into thinking this is not a quality bow. The PSE Black Hawk bow is far better than you would think.


It does look like a nice bow, and I'll look forward to trying it out...just didn't wanna go too cheap and not get a good product ya know? (especially without the reviews available to help in the decision process)


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd personally go with a grizzly, because I liked how it shot at Cabelas...


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'd personally go with a grizzly, because I liked how it shot at Cabelas...


You shot the Grizzly,but not the PSE and your going to make a statement...

The world keeps turning.:shade:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

True, I haven't shot the PSE. But I honestly trust the quality of a Bear more.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

you might check out the martin mamba its pretty nice for arround 450-500 i know thats quite a bit more than 200 but it is a real nice bow but on the other hand you cannot beat the price on the blackhawk


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have shot both Grizzlies and the Blackhawk extensively. In my opinion, the Blackhawk has less handshock than the Grizzly. I also feels a little faster. I've shot all kinds of production/custom bows and am extremely impressed with the Blackhawk. It will be going to hunting this fall.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great thread guys. Keep the reviews for the PSE Blackhawk coming. For the money I dont think you could go wrong buying one. I was looking at a $130 Samick Sage but this PSE has got me thinking otherwise for my first venture in traditional archery.


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chad, if you come to the traditional shoot at Cloverdale in June, you can try mine out, as well every other bow there.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

sticknstring88 said:


> Chad, if you come to the traditional shoot at Cloverdale in June, you can try mine out, as well every other bow there.



Great I appreciate that! Unfortunaltly I have going to be on vacation June 9-15. I do appreciated the offer. I take it that you like your PSE Blackhawk. Thanks again.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody else have any positive/negative reviews about the blackhawk? So far, I'm thinkin its the way to go...


----------



## underdawg (Oct 29, 2008)

The one that blue thunder is shooting now used to be mine. The only reason I sold it is because I switched to lefty. It's a great bow for the $$$, actually I think it's just a great bow.


----------



## Joey V. (May 2, 2010)

*I just ordered the Blackhawk from Andover archery.*

The PSE Blackhawk is actually made by Greatree archery not Samick so I am told.... Now I thought Greatree was who also made bows for Samic too but whatever who cares right. I wanted to order my bow from Cabalas but it was backordered for 30 days. Andover Archery is right next door to Greattree and they have a GREAT relationship and get special privileges. Bottom line my Greatree archery deer slayer AKA (PSE Blackhawk) is in the mail today! Mine is even 55lbs at 28". You can't get the 55lbs anywhere else. Andover’s # 860-742-4279. They have a good return policy if you get it and think that is sucks. Greatree also warranties the bow for 1 yr. Lastly, It doesn't have the ugly PSE Blackhawk crap all over it either. It will however say Greatree on it but it is less obnoxious I think..

P.S. I have no love for Andover archery what so ever and am not affiliated with them bla bla bla. I ordered one bow from them before and it was great and problem free so far. They even setup the bow and put a knock point on the string for me. That bow was the Manchester Highlander from Greatree. It shoots real well a tiny bit shocky but not bad at all. I am told the Blackhawk (Greatree Deer Slayer) has no shock and is fast and just a great bow. I will post when I have a chance to shoot it and Chronograph it.
Joey V.


----------



## coop923 (May 15, 2010)

I have a PSE Blackhawk from about 15 or 20 years ago, but it doesn't look like the Blackhawk on PSE's website. Mine is a takedown. Has it been in production all these years or did they just recently recycle the name?


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

gobblegrunter said:


> Is it a peelable sticker or is it pretty much permanent? I assume permanent if you havent taken it off already?


 IT's a sticker, mine has almost fell off anyway. I bought 2 PSE bows they are the lower end ones, razorback for my wife and a kingfisher for me. I will say this, the quality seems superb, but replace the dang string that comes with it quickly, The ones we got are junk and stretch wayyy too much. My brace height fell to 4 in". Been twisting on the string to get it back right. Maybe the higher end ones come with a better string.


----------

